# Hog tying



## 270buck

what is the best way to hog tie a hog? Do you like hobbles? we have been using rope but takes a while to tie. need to find a faster way.


----------



## holton27596

lot of folks are using handcuffs


----------



## oldways

Gorilla tape


----------



## Apex Predator

Wrong forum for this


----------



## Supercrewzer

Handcuffs will work but your better off tying them with the rope.  You get better and faster at tying them the more you do it.


----------



## Kawaliga

I shoot them.


----------



## msbowhnter

270buck said:


> what is the best way to hog tie a hog? Do you like hobbles? we have been using rope but takes a while to tie. need to find a faster way.



Why do you need to tie a hog???? They dont move if you shoot them..


----------



## Boar Hog

I always tie when we run dogs. 18in thin rope with a slip-knot at one end, tie the bottom front leg with the slip-knot then tie the top rear leg together then tie to a tree. Really fast and secure.


----------



## msbowhnter

Boar Hog said:


> I always tie when we run dogs. 18in thin rope with a slip-knot at one end, tie the bottom front leg with the slip-knot then tie the top rear leg together then tie to a tree. Really fast and secure.



So, you tie to tree to come back to it later? Is this so you can continue running with the dogs? Asking because ive never run dogs for hogs..


----------



## Shafted

message me and ill send you a picture of what ive got to give you a better idea. ive even got videos of me putting them on both XXL pigs and small shoats


----------



## Boar Hog

msbowhnter said:


> So, you tie to tree to come back to it later? Is this so you can continue running with the dogs? Asking because ive never run dogs for hogs..



Yep! And no refrigeration needed.


----------



## Nicodemus

Moved to the proper forum.


----------



## xjd33x

We use horse hobbles or big zip ties. Zip ties are quick for multiple catches.


----------



## boarman123

mule tape works great to


----------



## jigman29

Handcuffs get full of mud and dirt and can malfunction.I love mule tape and we tie opposite front and back legs.When it's hot down south a live hog don't spoil and you save money on ice lol.


----------



## cntryboy33

i use mule tape 90% of the time, but i also use 550 cord (parachute cord) it works just as good


----------



## dawg2

Kawaliga said:


> I shoot them.



^^^^This.  Why would you tie up a hog?


----------



## holton27596

if you are going to eat them this is the best way to go. Keep them alive right up till the moment youre fixing to clean them. dont have to worrry about any spoilage that way.


----------



## bfriendly

dawg2 said:


> ^^^^This.  Why would you tie up a hog?



"They" have many reasons


----------



## Bowtech99

Flat rope, and if your not confident with your tying go over top with 2 big zipties. Cheap, reliable.


----------



## Shafted

Quick and easy hobbles: 
Materials: ratchet strap, chain link, lighter, and pocket knife.
Tie a slip knot "overlapping the load bearing end at least twice"
Melt the tail with the lighter and pull the knot tight down to your finger. Then tie another slip knot in the other end facing the other way.(leave the loop large enough to fit your fist through!!!)That's half a hobble! 
Now make another one just like that. put a chain link around the middle of those and cross them (so that one strap attaches to rear left and front right, and the other is visa versa). 
Once you tighten the large loop it will give you enough room to open the small loop big enough for any hoof to fit through. 
Message me if you have problems. Ill post pics next time I make some but here's what I have


----------



## Shafted

Homemade hobbles


----------



## Shafted

Hobble II


----------



## Shafted

cntryboy33 said:


> i use mule tape 90% of the time, but i also use 550 cord (parachute cord) it works just as good



Mule tape works GREAT!!! Para chord can cause " crush syndrome on large pigs.


----------



## olcowman

Shafted said:


> Mule tape works GREAT!!! Para chord can cause " crush syndrome on large pigs.



Yep... that 2500# mule tape is hard to beat and cheap too!!!

And for those of you a asking 'why'... cause a hog usually ain't just gonna stand there and let you put lipstick on it... duh!


----------



## Shafted

LOL!!!
Hey it's hard to find though! If you know who keeps it in stock please let me know


----------



## olcowman

Shafted said:


> LOL!!!
> Hey it's hard to find though! If you know who keeps it in stock please let me know



Folks that work for the power company has usually got em' a roll on the truck somewheres...


----------



## Florida Curdog

msbowhnter said:


> Why do you need to tie a hog???? They dont move if you shoot them..



Not everybody kills em. I mark , barr ,& release. Relocate a lot of em too from neighborhoods & golf courses.   Muletape is the best thing to use. Use half hitches. Then you can use the same piece over on multiple hogs. I tied 6 different hogs on a ranch one night that is strictly catch & release all with the same piece of rope.


----------



## PURVIS

Florida Curdog said:


> Not everybody kills em. I mark , barr ,& release. Relocate a lot of em too from neighborhoods & golf courses.   Muletape is the best thing to use. Use half hitches. Then you can use the same piece over on multiple hogs. I tied 6 different hogs on a ranch one night that is strictly catch & release all with the same piece of rope.



Fl. And ga is like being in two different worlds our dnr preaches that hogs were sent here by the devil to destroy our lands and wipe out all the other game.


----------



## oldways

PURVIS said:


> Fl. And ga is like being in two different worlds our dnr preaches that hogs were sent here by the devil to destroy our lands and wipe out all the other game.


10-4 You tell somebody you barred one and turned it loose they will put you under the jailhouse. LOL


----------



## msbowhnter

oldways said:


> 10-4 You tell somebody you barred one and turned it loose they will put you under the jailhouse. LOL



Not to mention relocating them is also cause for a visit to the jail house, unless you have been granted a permit and thise are just not given out to everyone...


----------



## Bowtech99

When i catch one, Either one of 3 things happens. 

1. Need some meat in the freezer, It goes home dead.
2. Need one to work in bay pen goes home tied up
3. Dont need it, It either gets turned loose there or relocated

And Alot of times I breed sows an then turn them out. I like hogs to hunt. And all the guys around here catch an kill. To each his own.


----------



## bullsprig1100

I had my first escape with mule tape this weekend. Bad tie job by yours truly. totally my fault and my friend even warned me that the tie job looked questionable. Oh well, live and learn. Mule tape has been great up to that point, but again, it was my fault and not the mule tapes....


----------



## PURVIS

Bowtech99 said:


> When i catch one, Either one of 3 things happens.
> 
> 1. Need some meat in the freezer, It goes home dead.
> 2. Need one to work in bay pen goes home tied up
> 3. Dont need it, It either gets turned loose there or relocated
> 
> And Alot of times I breed sows an then turn them out. I like hogs to hunt. And all the guys around here catch an kill. To each his own.



Bowtech99 i see where u just joined up in jan. whether u  meant to or just didn't know any better that one statement set us dog hunters back to zero as to us being a creatable partner with other hunters to manage and control ga.s hog population using dogs.the practice u post about is the very weapon being used against us now,every one on GON reads these posts i'm sure DNR found your post interesting as well as the deer and turkey guys and the farmers who look to us for help now all we have to do is convince them our practices aren't the same as yours.some things is best kelp to ones self and this was one of them.


----------



## j_seph

Bowtech99 said:


> When i catch one, Either one of 3 things happens.
> 
> 1. Need some meat in the freezer, It goes home dead.
> 2. Need one to work in bay pen goes home tied up
> 3. Dont need it, It either gets turned loose there or relocated
> 
> And Alot of times I breed sows an then turn them out. I like hogs to hunt. And all the guys around here catch an kill. To each his own.





PURVIS said:


> Bowtech99 i see where u just joined up in jan. whether u  meant to or just didn't know any better that one statement set us dog hunters back to zero as to us being a creatable partner with other hunters to manage and control ga.s hog population using dogs.the practice u post about is the very weapon being used against us now,every one on GON reads these posts i'm sure DNR found your post interesting as well as the deer and turkey guys and the farmers who look to us for help now all we have to do is convince them our practices aren't the same as yours.some things is best kelp to ones self and this was one of them.


I believe his #2 and part of #3 is illegal anyways without proper permission


----------



## oldways

PURVIS said:


> Bowtech99 i see where u just joined up in jan. whether u  meant to or just didn't know any better that one statement set us dog hunters back to zero as to us being a creatable partner with other hunters to manage and control ga.s hog population using dogs.the practice u post about is the very weapon being used against us now,every one on GON reads these posts i'm sure DNR found your post interesting as well as the deer and turkey guys and the farmers who look to us for help now all we have to do is convince them our practices aren't the same as yours.some things is best kelp to ones self and this was one of them.



well said


----------



## Florida Curdog

I hunted in Folkston a few years ago. Good healthy hogs in that area. Here all you need is a feral swine dealers card if your hauling em alive. To relocate em all you need is land owner permission where your turning  em loose. My biggest boar hog to date come from up there. He was 382 on the scale. Thre rough curdogs & a piece of muletape it was game over. I was gonna turn him back loose but the guy with the lease wanted sausage instead.


----------



## j_seph

Transporting & Release

Transporting live feral hogs is prohibited unless such feral hogs have tested negative for brucellosis and pseudorabies within 30 days prior to transport. It is illegal to release any trapped or transported live feral hogs into any area that is not fenced to prevent escape of such feral hog. *Any persons convicted of the release of live feral hogs in violation of established laws and regulations may be subject to revocation of hunting privileges for up to three years.*

http://www.eregulations.com/georgia/hunting/feral-hog/


----------



## Florida Curdog

Yes sir. Those are Georgia rules. I live in Florida. You ride around with a trailer full of hogs here & law enforcement don't pay you any mind unless you have a tail light out.


----------



## j_seph

Florida Curdog said:


> Yes sir. Those are Georgia rules. I live in Florida. You ride around with a trailer full of hogs here & law enforcement don't pay you any mind unless you have a tail light out.


 Dadgum hog busted out tail light thrashing round back there


----------



## nhancedsvt

Florida Curdog said:


> Yes sir. Those are Georgia rules. I live in Florida. You ride around with a trailer full of hogs here & law enforcement don't pay you any mind unless you have a tail light out.



I may be wrong, but it looks like he was referring to the post below. Clearly that guy lives and hunts in GA.



Bowtech99 said:


> When i catch one, Either one of 3 things happens.
> 
> 1. Need some meat in the freezer, It goes home dead.
> 2. Need one to work in bay pen goes home tied up
> 3. Dont need it, It either gets turned loose there or relocated
> 
> And Alot of times I breed sows an then turn them out. I like hogs to hunt. And all the guys around here catch an kill. To each his own.





j_seph said:


> I believe his #2 and part of #3 is illegal anyways without proper permission





j_seph said:


> Transporting & Release
> 
> Transporting live feral hogs is prohibited unless such feral hogs have tested negative for brucellosis and pseudorabies within 30 days prior to transport. It is illegal to release any trapped or transported live feral hogs into any area that is not fenced to prevent escape of such feral hog. *Any persons convicted of the release of live feral hogs in violation of established laws and regulations may be subject to revocation of hunting privileges for up to three years.*
> 
> http://www.eregulations.com/georgia/hunting/feral-hog/


----------



## Bowtech99

PURVIS said:


> Bowtech99 i see where u just joined up in jan. whether u  meant to or just didn't know any better that one statement set us dog hunters back to zero as to us being a creatable partner with other hunters to manage and control ga.s hog population using dogs.the practice u post about is the very weapon being used against us now,every one on GON reads these posts i'm sure DNR found your post interesting as well as the deer and turkey guys and the farmers who look to us for help now all we have to do is convince them our practices aren't the same as yours.some things is best kelp to ones self and this was one of them.



I meant to. Hard to type something you dont mean to. 1 statement made by some random hunter on the internet does not set the whole hog hunting community back(as you described). I'm sorry if it ruffled your feathers, but get real man. Next time i'll use politically correct terms, saying I free range hogs hahaha. I do barr them though if that helps.

As far as the DNR is concerned, no worries. They got enough problems. Deer hunters and turkey hunters are the ones blastin them and leavin them lay. No worries there. Farmers, I hunt for ALOT of farmers. And every single one is satisfied, Hog leaves his property, alive or not, happy. Yes i know transporting them alive is illegal, but when i see unlicensed "trappers" catching them and taking them to the market and sell, I'm not concerned with me transporting one. Thanks for the concern 

Obviously we hunt 2 very different places/areas. And we have 2 VERY differnent opinions on hunting styles and ethics. So to suffice the audience I wont say no more about the subject. If the mods are real concerned about my comments bringing shame to the community delete them. 

Thanks Guys!!  Good Hunting!!


----------



## Bowtech99

Also, Why even have a thread about hog tying in "Georgia Outdoor Forum" if we all know transporting hogs alive is illegal in Georgia? This Thread should shame the hog hunting community If judged by the same standards you showed me.

Hobbles sell so good for everyone killing the hogs.


----------



## VenisonMan

bfriendly said:


> "They" have many reasons



Deliverance


----------

